# Reverse Sear



## californiagrillin (Jan 30, 2010)

Been reading alot of comments on this "Reverse Sear". Can someone fill me in on how this works or is it as simple as it sounds? Sear the meat at the end of the cook?


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh boy, here it goes. I'll let one of the four, or five guys, on this board that claim to have invented the reverse sear method explain it to you.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 30, 2010)

If I call it the "Rempe Reverse" I can get a reaction from the senior members, it really came form Larry Wolfe and Finny ... Cooking red meat at a grill temperature of 250° to an internal temp. of 100° at that point pull it and loosely tent with aluminum foil off the grill. Bring the grill to to 400°+ and sear 1, 2, 3 Minutes per side to ... Extra-Rare - 125F, Rare - 135F, Medium-Rare - 145F, Medium - 160F, Well-Done - 170F.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2010)

bbquzz got it right, it had NOTHING to do with Rempe!


----------



## californiagrillin (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks bbquzz. I'll give it a try on some ribeye's this week and see how it goes.


----------



## BeeRich (Jan 31, 2010)

Check out my videos on Youtube.  Hopefully my signature has a link in it somehow.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 31, 2010)

You cook the steak very low heat until the middle is warm, then you take it over to a grill and burn the outside and when you cut it is is pink all the way .... it is really good if you have time and like stuff like that... Go for it !!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> Oh boy, here it goes. I'll let one of the four, or five guys, on this board that claim to have invented the reverse sear method explain it to you.


LOL!


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't mean to step on the original method at all, but here is how I do it with great results.

So... this is the "Cline Reverse Sear Method of Grilling Steaks and Chops"

I either use my Primo with the divider, or the 22" weber with coals on one side.

Dump  your chimney in one side of your grill, then toss your steaks on the other side as far away as possible.  
Throw some wood chips or chunks on the fire for smoke.  Vents wide open.
As the grill heats up to searing temps, your steak will slow cook.
When Steak gets to 100 to 110 degrees, your fire will be good and hot.
Shut off your intake vent, but leave exhaust open
Throw steaks right over coals for 1-2 min per side (or until done to your liking)  I pull mine at 120-125 for Med. Rare

Reasons why I do it this way:
I don't like the thought of bringing the steak up to the 100 to 110 mark and bringing it away from the heat for the time it takes to heat up the grill.  Just my preference and feeling of being in the bacterial "danger zone".  

The reason I shut off the vents right before the sear is to keep the fire from flairing up during searing.

So, I basicly do it the same way as Finney, but with some modifications.  I do ALL steaks this way as well as Pork Loin chops and have excellent, juicy results.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 4, 2010)

Gary, seems like a really good idea and not as difficult, but would get the same results. When it is cold you have to run the tented steaks in the house try to get the fire up to that 400°+. I'm going to give the "Cline Reverse Sear Method of Grilling Steaks and Chops" a try, thanks for the idea.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2010)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Reasons why I do it this way:
> I don't like the thought of bringing the steak up to the 100 to 110 mark and bringing it away from the heat for the time it takes to heat up the grill.  Just my preference and* feeling of being in the bacterial "danger zone".*




The only area of the steak that could possibly be in the danger zone would be the exterior, which after a 400º+ sear would not be an issue.  

Gary, your method is fine, especially if it works for you.  But, it should take 10 minutes or less to get an already partially lit grill from 250º to 400º or more, so timing wouldn't be an issue even for pork or poultry using the original reverse sear method of 'removing the meat while bringing the grill up to searing temps'.  As long as the finished poultry or pork are handled properly and cooked to appropriate finish temps the 'danger zone' worry is moot for such a short time frame away from the heat.


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 4, 2010)

Also, bacterial danger is for long term applications.  That is for a storage issue, not under a long term application of low grade heat.  Smoking is a fine example where meat sits in a danger zone, with nothing going bad.  So Gary, you have absolutely nothing to worry about.  Bacteria are fast, but not that fast.  Optimally their generation is 20 minutes, but this is far from optimal, and your original population is way too short to worry about.  

Reverse sear takes advantage of elastin/collagen proteases which only work at low temperatures.  Once gone high, you've denatured those proteins (enzymes) so you've taken out the ability to cut them up.  

Also, I find the reverse sear much easier to follow than the forward sear method.  You can judge by the colour of the meat and the change in the rigidity of the meat, how well it's "baking" on low temp.  

Cheers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2010)

not sure what a protease is, but who's taking beef (the meat this cooking
benefits the most from) past 140?   I don't think collagen breaks down
until at least that point.


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 4, 2010)

A protease is an enzyme that breaks down protein.  They work well below any of the temperatures we apply to meat.   But slow heating can make them work faster.  Above a certain temperature they too denature and lose their ability to function, as they too are proteins.  Enzyme kinetics are what we are using when we do a reverse sear.  Hanging meat is the slow method of doing the same.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2010)

so what is the differences we notice between the protease and collagen breakdown?


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 4, 2010)

They are essentially the same thing.  The connective tissues you break down are aided by heat (denaturing the protein itself) also augmented with proteases.  The plateau we see is likely a thermodynamics thing where the heat is absorbed into activation energy to break protein bonds (quite likely hydrogen bonds).


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> A protease is an enzyme that breaks down protein.  They work well below any of the temperatures we apply to meat.   But slow heating can make them work faster.  Above a certain temperature they too denature and lose their ability to function, as they too are proteins.  Enzyme kinetics are what we are using when we do a reverse sear.  Hanging meat is the slow method of doing the same.



Jim, this is why a reverse seared piece of meat will be more tender than an identical cut cooked the traditional 'sear first' method.


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 4, 2010)

I recommend preparing a grill where you can test it both ways.  I did that, made a video.  I didn't see much difference, but I now use the reverse sear because of the control it gives me.  I'd have to do much more testing to see if there is a noticeable difference.  I would guess it might change with different cuts and grades of meat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> I recommend preparing a grill where you can test it both ways.  I did that, made a video.  I didn't see much difference, but I now use the reverse sear because of the control it gives me.  I'd have to do much more testing to see if there is a noticeable difference. * I would guess it might change with different cuts and grades of meat*.



I totally agree and would recommend using the reverse sear method ESPECIALLY on leaner cuts such as top and bottom round cuts.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2010)

that makes sense, so I'm guessing you guys are going to reccomend this method
only for lean cuts of meat, which means grilling only, correct?


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, the application of reverse sear is for an application of direct heat which finishes the steak.  Any steak I would prepare would be through this method.  There are only 2 ways you would be making a steak with any sort of variation, either forward or reverse sear.  Otherwise it's just a slow broil which is like a bake, or you kick the snot out of it at high temp, which is really strange, unless you like your steak blue.  Reverse sear is called either Chicago, or Pittsburgh, with Chicago being as close to medium in the middle, and Pittsburgh being blue.  Both usually apply to a rounder cut, often referred to as a Baseball.  So I get The Cub, which is the Chicago Baseball, ironically always a winner.  And, with that cut, the final sear is induced with garlic butter which flares up and just ... makes heaven.

Big pieces of meat are BBQd. That slow rise in temp denatures proteins, allows the heat to penetrate pretty much evenly, on a slow gradient which renders fat, and eventually hits protein at the right temperature (the plateau for a lot of lipids as well).  It also takes the enzymes (proteolytic proteases) through their profile of activity, and eventually denatures them as well.  But the connective tissue gets a double shot through both these processes.  

Tougher cuts of meat, regardless of size, get braising.  High temperature to flavour the meat, then a very moist poaching for a long time, which pretty much renders through temperature.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 5, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that makes sense, so I'm guessing you guys are going to reccomend this method
> only for lean cuts of meat, which means grilling only, correct?



It will work any any cut marbled or lean, but in my opinion is more beneficial to leaner cuts and/or the thickness of the cut.  When I do top round steaks (London Broil) I always do a RS.  If I'm doing a ribeye, Porterhouse, NY strip or T-bone, I'll let it sit out at room temp for 1-2 hours depending on the thickness, season and then just do a direct sear for 4-5 minutes per side.


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 5, 2010)

Ooh.  Top Round.  I just sliced up a huge one and am marinading it for jerky.  I have a kick ass dehydrator and I should have about 7 pounds of jerky in the next couple of days.  

To add to this thread, another reason you hang meat is to put shear force on the tissues.  Coupled with increased room temp (rather than fridge temp) this helps relax the meat, as it pulls apart.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm doing a tri tip Sunday....so direct sear or reverse?


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 5, 2010)

It can be done both ways apparently.  No special need for any tissue attention, so go for the reverse sear.  Or, cut it in half and see what you think between forward and reverse.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got 2, might just do that


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 5, 2010)

Document your findings, including your experience of control, etc.  Also describe your grill preparation, hardware, etc.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2010)

Way to scientific here. Just cook the damn thuing they way you like to! Gary, I like the way yours sounds and I'll be giving it a try.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 5, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Way to scientific here. Just cook the damn thuing they way you like to! Gary, I like the way yours sounds and I'll be giving it a try.



Look Q-tip Ray, nobody said there was anything wrong with the way Gary is cooking it!  Just that there was no issue with the danger zone.


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd say there's a hell of a lot of science in a lot of aspects in BBQ/grillin.  Can't get enough science.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 5, 2010)

Holly cow! I ate that.


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 5, 2010)

Geez... I make it easy for the dude to do reeeeeeeee verrrrrrse seeeeeeeeeeere and ya'll turn it into some Alton Brown science lesson... Just Kill it an Grill it an eat it up

I will say... As far as reverse sear goes... that added smokey flavor you get into your steaks from the Roasting stage makes it all worth while.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3v009m07]Way to scientific here. Just cook the damn thuing they way you like to! Gary, I like the way yours sounds and I'll be giving it a try.



Look Q-tip Ray, nobody said there was anything wrong with the way Gary is cooking it!  Just that there was no issue with the danger zone.[/quote:3v009m07]
Listen pencildick, I wasn't defending him I was just saying this conversation is going to become a science class real soon and that's not what BBQing or grilling is about!


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sorry what were we descussing? I keep getting stuck on Nick's Avatar.

Oh, reverse sear, save you time and just get some of this.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 5, 2010)

And wrap it in bacon.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 5, 2010)

Well guys, I'm blown away at the response and how this turned into a scientific lesson. So much so, that I'm almost scared to attempt the reverse sear  > Seriously, thanks for all the input and I plan on trying this method very soon, after I pick up a few bleakers and bunson burners


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 6, 2010)

californiagrillin said:
			
		

> Well guys, I'm blown away at the response and how this turned into a scientific lesson. So much so, that I'm almost scared to attempt the reverse sear  > Seriously, thanks for all the input and I plan on trying this method very soon, after I pick up a few bleakers and bunson burners



Oh, don't worry about it.  It's easy... These boobs can screw up a wet dream with all their "science".  Don't pay any attention to them.  Just keep it simple.  I believe that once you do it and experience the additional flavor that you get out of the Reverse sear experience, you won't do steaks and chops any other way.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2010)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> californiagrillin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 6, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2wu1u3b1][quote="Nick Prochilo":2wu1u3b1]Way to scientific here. Just cook the damn thuing they way you like to! Gary, I like the way yours sounds and I'll be giving it a try.



Look Q-tip Ray, nobody said there was anything wrong with the way Gary is cooking it!  Just that there was no issue with the danger zone.[/quote:2wu1u3b1]
Listen pencildick, I wasn't defending him I was just saying this conversation is going to become a science class real soon and that's not what BBQing or grilling is about! [/quote:2wu1u3b1]


Nick the science part is actually how BBQ 'happens'.......even though I'm not interested in the actual science part.... but it's nice to understand why and how the Reverse sear creates a superior product versus a traditional sear, etc.


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 6, 2010)

Excuse me?  Did you just call me a boob?  Well that was not called for.  And your simplicity really shows.  

Grilling and BBQ is indeed nothing but science.  Science is very real.  If you ever want to learn about the world, take a science class, as it will get you very far.  Insulting it will just how ignorant you can be.  And you can go wet dream on your next steak, Gary.  

And here I thought this forum was full of people who liked their hobby.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 6, 2010)

Easy girls...no one is calling any one names here individually...take a breath and relax.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 6, 2010)

WHO YOU CALLING PSYCHO   ?????


----------

